# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  AUS & PRY Press: Search on for frog poison shamans / Buscan a chamanes por muerte de paciente que recibió veneno de rana

## Herp News

*AUSTRALIAN BROADCASTING CORPORATION* 23 December 09  _Search on for frog poison shamans_
         (AFP)  A search is underway in Chile for two shamans who performed a ritual using poison extracted from an Amazonian frog that left one "patient" dead.
         The healers - Chilean Carlos Molina and Brazilian Edson do Santos Katukina - conducted a massive healing ritual on Friday during which participant Daniel Lara died shortly after being inoculated with a substance known as kambo, a venom secreted by a small Amazonian tree frog.
         The substance, which tribes use in healing rituals, was applied to treat a spinal disc ailment. 
         The incident took place in the town of Pichidegua, 150 kilometres south of the capital Santiago.
         "The examination revealed that the deceased had a severely enlarged heart, pulmonary oedema and liver dysfunction, but drug tests will be necessary to determine if the poison accelerated these pathologies," prosecutor Aquiles Cubillos said.
         Police investigators issued a border alert to prevent the accused shamans from leaving the country.
         Shamans are part of a tradition rooted in the indigenous communities of Africa, the Americas, Asia and Oceania who are credited with wisdom, the ability to heal through rituals and communicate with spirits.
 http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2...23/2779342.htm

*LA NACIÓN* (Asunción, Paraguay) 22 December 09  _Chile: buscan a chamanes por muerte de paciente que recibió veneno de rana_
         Santiago (AFP):  Los curanderos Carlos Molina, chileno, y Edson do Santos Katukina, brasileño, realizaron el último viernes un ritual de sanación masivo en el que participó Daniel Lara, quien falleció poco después de que le inocularan una sustancia conocida como Kambo, veneno que secreta una pequeña rana amazónica.
         Según informó la prensa local, la sustancia, que se usa en rituales de sanación de la tribu Katukina de donde proviene Edson, fue aplicada a Lara para tratarle una dolencia en los discos de la columna. Minutos después, el paciente falleció.
         El hecho se produjo en la localidad de Pichidegua (150 km al sur de Santiago), en la región Libertador Bernardo O`Higgins.
         "El examen reveló que el fallecido presentaba una severa dilatación del corazón, edema pulmonar y disfunción hepática, pero habrá que esperar el examen toxicológico para determinar si el veneno aplicado aceleró estas patologías de base", dijo a la prensa el fiscal Aquiles Cubillos.
         La Policía de Investigaciones emitió una alerta fronteriza para evitar que los chamanes implicados salgan del país.
         El chamán es un personaje que tiene su origen en las comunidades nativas de África, América, Asia y Oceanía, a quien se le atribuye sabiduría, capacidad de sanar mediante rituales y de comunicarse con los espíritus.
 Chile: buscan a chamanes por muerte de paciente que recibió veneno de rana - lanacion.com.py

----------

